# Sea Monkeys



## happyclappy (11 September 2014)

Does anybody have Sea Monkeys, or whatever name you wish to give these little brine shrimps.

I have always had a fascination, and was recently given some as a present. However, I see that you must not - like fish - use tap water. They say you should use distilled water, not de ionized or tap.

So, I cannot get distilled water locally. I do have de ionized water, and I have tap safe stuff for the water for my fish.  Can I use the fish safe stuff and tap water, or perhaps the de ionized  water?


Really want to get them started


----------



## Meems (11 September 2014)

Gosh I didn't know you could still get these, my daughter had some about 15 years ago.   Unfortunately its so long ago I can't remember what type of water we used, I can't imagine myself going and buying distilled water specially but I may have done.

Good luck with them anyway, maybe you could try Googling your question?


----------



## zigzag (12 September 2014)

Tap safe is fine for them


----------



## happyclappy (12 September 2014)

Thanks zigzag. Google gives you so many answers!

These are very popular gain recently, and very idealy and easily available. I have never had any as they are sold as for children, and I remember (roughly 15 years ago!) my sister buying some for her young children. I am pretty certain she used good old tap water.

_ am in my second childhood now apparently_


----------



## meandmyself (12 September 2014)

Don't buy the branded stuff- you'll pay so much more for it. Tap safe is fine for them. Google 'keeping brine shrimp' or the like and you'll get stacks of info.


----------



## zigzag (12 September 2014)

I actually want some myself lol


----------



## Paint Me Proud (12 September 2014)

You can buy live brine shrimp from most aquatic stores, they are sold in little bag with water that contains a feeding agent. They are much much much cheaper than actual seamonkeys, being 40p er bag in my local shop.

Cheap bottled water from the supermarket i fine for them.


----------



## happyclappy (16 September 2014)

I did Google keeping them hence asking on here about water! I got every sort of water you can imagine - including tap water, or simply boiled tap water. Anyhow, I bought a 17p bottle of Tesco Value Spring water and they are now in the process of - hopefully - hatching.  Sadly no aquatic shops close to me, but one did open last Saturday. His shop has very little in it so far, being new, and no brine shrimp for certain.
We have a new pet shop opened on Saturday too, my, what a town!!!

Definately in my second childhood.

Now, those beautiful Pyranhas I saw recently...


----------



## 9tails (16 September 2014)

I have a brine shrimp hatchery in my fishtank, with an airstone to agitate the eggs.  Within a few days, they hatch and start growing with a tiny amount of spirulina food (basically algae).  Water has to be VERY salty.


----------



## happyclappy (19 September 2014)

Salty water? They must be  different type.

I have zillions of itsy bitsy sea monkeys, almost invisible, but you can make out the shapes. Today was there first feeding day. Apparently ,if you get a light and move it around they will follow it!


----------



## LittleMonster (19 September 2014)

I used tap water :S mine lived for 2 years! they give you a sachet to put into the water before adding the eggs 

or used to! 
You can also buy extras like crystals for them and dye them red with certain food! sad i know but i had them for a while when i was about 10 - 11 LOL! and they loved there crystal toys and them turning red was easier for me to see them gliding about!


----------

